# Thanks alot!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw a cartoon once of a employee setting at a desk in a drafting room reading the classifieds in a newspaper. He Says "I see here the company is advertising for a draftsman, I wonder where they are going to put him". Oh well!!!! -- Tex


----------

